# Snake Rack Tubs?



## Connor_123 (Jan 15, 2009)

Anyone know where i can get a cheap but decent make of tub?
They seem to be quite expensive, 5 contico's on ebay (16x11x6'') for roughly £40 ( bid) including p&p, seems a bit pricey to me? 
Cheers


----------



## Marc Norrie (Aug 24, 2007)

I use the Ikea Kompliment tubs, they are only about £5 each.

Marc
www.selectivebred.com


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

Marc Norrie said:


> I use the Ikea Kompliment tubs, they are only about £5 each.
> 
> Marc
> www.selectivebred.com


 

we have several racks with these tubs as well.

they do 3 different sizes. 2 small ones are same length as one big one if you have different sized snakes etc



daniel www.lndexotics.co.uk


----------



## Connor_123 (Jan 15, 2009)

Okay cheers, should be going there for a shelving unit to turn into a rack


----------



## Connor_123 (Jan 15, 2009)

Also, if i use heat cable, were should i put the thermostat sensor? if im heating lets say, 3 tubs?


----------



## Connor_123 (Jan 15, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

Connor_123 said:


> Also, if i use heat cable, were should i put the thermostat sensor? if im heating lets say, 3 tubs?


 

personally id use mats, and we have our probe sat on the heat mat on these racks


daniel


----------



## Connor_123 (Jan 15, 2009)

Would be easier, would it cost alot more to purchase the mats? And okay.
Cheers


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

Connor_123 said:


> Would be easier, would it cost alot more to purchase the mats? And okay.
> Cheers


 

not to much more, but its cheaper than buying the heat cable, then finding its crap the having to buy the mats afterwards. heat cable is only really any good in an already well heated room imo


daniel www.lndexotics.co.uk


----------



## Connor_123 (Jan 15, 2009)

Okay then, will see how much it will cost. Cheers


----------

